
Identifying Numbers - abdessamad
https://github.com/rootTerminal/NumberIdentification
======
gus_massa
The (small) Fermat Theorem says:

* If p is a prime number then for every a, we have that ^p ≅ a [mod p].

* If p is not a prime number, the we don't know. Perhaps yes, perhaps no, we don't know.

For example, see the Carmichael numbers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmichael_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmichael_number)
. They satisfy a variant of the congruence relation, in spite they are not
primes. But the (small) Fermat theorems doesn't say that the non primes don't
satisfy the relation.

~~~
abdessamad
p have to be just odd.

